# ما هو الكوود



## goodzeelaa (17 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم
اريد ان اعرف ما هو الكود مثل asme , asnt ,api ............
و ما الفرق بينهم 
وما هي المواصفه
جزاكم الله خيراا


----------



## محمد حمزه (18 يونيو 2007)

*أعتقد ......!!!*

ASME - American Society for Mechanical Engineers

ASNT - American Society for Non-destructive Testing

API - American Petroleum Institute

الكود ( Code ): هو مرجع ثابت متفق عليه عالميا يتم الرجوع إليه فيما يخص الصناعة و طريقة فحص المنتج وقبوله أو رفضه 
(وغالبا هو الحكم الفيصل بين المالك والمصنع "Owner & Fabricator " )

مثلا : ASME Code يتم الرجوع إليه غالبا فيما يخص الــ Pressurized Structurs
ASME V مثلا يختص بالــ NDT - إزاي نعمل له Procedure و الـ data الواجب توافرها في التقارير و الـ techniques بتاعتهم ..... إلخ
ASME XI مثلا يختص بالــ Welding & Qualification (WPS, PQR, WPQ, .... ) ...etc
ASME VIII مثلا يختص بالـ
Boilers & Pressure Vessels (Design, Fabrication ,Inspection, Acceptance Criteria ) - .... etc

الـ Standard :عبارة عن معلومات ثابته خاصة بشيء تمت صناعته ويتم الرجوع إليها عند تصميم منتج ما لأول مرة أو لمعرفة الخواص المميزة لمنتج ما.
مثلا: ASTM - American Society for Testing & Materials يقدم معلومات عن المواد بكل أنواعها وخصائصها وطريقة إجراء الإختبارات عليها وتصنيفها 

المواصفة ( Specification ):يتم وضعها من قبل المصمم لمشروع معين وتشمل أجزاء من الكود وأجزاء من الــ Standard وأي متطلبات أخرى يحتاجها المصمم في تصميمه وتكون خاصة بشركات معينة أو هيئات محددة أو مشاريع بعينها ولا يمكن إستخدامها في مشاريع أخرى.

والله أعلم ...
___________________________________________________________
هذه اتعريفات حسب فهمي الخاص لها .... وهي تحتمل الصواب والخطأ ..... فمن يريد أن يصحح فليتفضل مشكورا ..... 
سائلا الله أن أكون قد أصبت .... والله الموفق


----------



## الشبل (28 يونيو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
اريد فقط معرفة ما اذا كان ممكن الحصول على نسخة من اخر اصدار من ASME VIIIمن الانترنت او يقوم احد الاخوه بتحميلها على المنتدى
وعندى سؤال اخر فى اى من هذه المصادر يمكن الحصول على معلومات تفصيلية عنprocedure PWHT 
برجاء سرعة الرد


----------



## thedefender (16 أكتوبر 2007)

thanxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

